# ATV MX Racing



## sb47 (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 11, 2018)

People like to post vids on these forums *about all kinds of stuff* and appears other members could care less. 

 Al


----------



## sb47 (Sep 11, 2018)

alleyyooper said:


> People like to post vids on these forums *about all kinds of stuff* and appears other members could care less.
> 
> Al



It'a all good. It's here if they chose to enjoy it. If not then they can just move along.
I raced for years and it's grown leaps and bounds. These guys are flying on these things.


----------



## sb47 (Sep 11, 2018)

If you look at 1:14 that me on #47 being chased by #84 Chad Wienan at Battleground mx.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hell.....I'll take a peek at anything that involves racing of some kind.


----------



## Little Al (Sep 13, 2018)

Have you watched the you tube Videos of the Annual Le Touquet France MX & ATV beach Race


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Little Al said:


> Have you watched the you tube Videos of the Annual Le Touquet France MX & ATV beach Race




Could you post up a link or two?


----------



## Little Al (Sep 14, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> Could you post up a link or two?


Bring up You Tube .com click on site & in the search box type in Le Touquet MX beach race this will bring up the races from different years /classes


----------

